# Teufel Concept E Magnum PE oder Concept E 100/200 ?



## Declaime (2. April 2009)

Hallo,


habe zur Zeit das Concept EMPE und überlege mir gerade ob nicht vl. doch ein Concept E besser wäre.
Wohne derzeit in einer Wohnung in der ich das CEMPE nicht wirklich vollständig nutzen kann, denn der Bass weht durchs ganze Wohnhaus 
Ich finde es vom Klang her sehr, sehr gut, aber die Bassbox hat auch enorme Mase.

Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Tests über die neuen Teufel Systeme gelesen, aber ein Mitarbeiter von Teufel teilte mir heute per Telefon mit, dass die neuen Systeme, und darunter auch schon dass Concept E 100, qualitativ und auch im Gesammtbild, dem CEMPE überlegen sind.

Ich kann mir das nicht so recht vorstellen, Denn schließlich kostet das CEMPE mehr als das Concept E100 und hat auch weniger Watt.

Nun, da die neuen Systeme den Bass nicht mehr auf den Boden hin verteilen, sondern zur Seite bzw. in den Raum würde es sich für mich mehr lohnen. Aber wie ist es von Klangbild zB.: bei einem Film?

Ich hoffe ihr wisst mehr über die technischen Daten bzw. könnt mehr damit anfangen als ich und könnt mir einen Rat geben. Befinde mich auch noch in der Frist von 8 Wochen, könnte es also noch zurücksenden.

MfG


----------



## »EraZeR« (2. April 2009)

Du kannst dir ja meinen Test mal vom C200 durchlesen (Siehe Signatur). Ich finde das C200 ziemlich gut und bin froh, es gegen das CEMPE getauscht zu haben. Es hat einen sehr guten Klang, ist laut genug um darauf auch Filme zu gucken und den Bass kannste bequem (und vorallem schneller als beim CEMPE) über die Steuerung regeln. Diese merkt sich auch die Einstellungen und nicht wie das CEMPE, dass die Einstellungen nach jedem AN/AUS vergisst.

Noch fragen? Gerne! 

mfg Nimbel


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. April 2009)

Naja, das ist da ohne Tests so eine Sache.  Allerdings sind die Speaker des CEMPE geringfügig größer, zudem würde ich behaupten dass es ausgereifter ist. Desweiteren sind z.B. Beim Concept E keine Kabel dabei. Zudem kannst du in deiner Wohnung auch den Sub net komplett aufdrehen und wirst schätz ich mal die ,,Anlage" leise halten. 
Ich rate: bleib beim CEMPE.


----------



## ShadowAlien (3. April 2009)

Ich halte einen Umstieg ebenfalls für unangemessen. Kann kaum glauben, dass das andere System besser klingen soll, als dein jetziges.


----------



## Mad (3. April 2009)

Ich kann mich dem Vorredner nur anschließen. Auch Ich würde Dir abraten.
Du musst DIR überlegen ob Dir der Mehrkostenaufwand das Wert ist...
Also Ich für meinen Teil würd´s echt nicht machen!!!


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (3. April 2009)

Das schöne an Teufel ist ja, dass sie "Probehören" anbieten. Bequem bestellen bei sich zu Hause aufbauen und erstmal in aller Ruhe in der geplanten Umgebung hören, ob es sich lohnt, wenns einem nicht gefällt oder weil es den Anforderungen nicht genügt, einfach zurückschicken. 

Teste es, ob deine Ohren diese Überlegenheit heraushören können oder nicht, ansonsten bleib beim alten System.

Ich hab mir das Concept F geleistet, leider vor der Preissenkung.  Aber es ist sein Geld wert.  Jeden einzelnen Cent. Ich wohne im Haus meiner Eltern im Obergeschoss und meine Mutter wollte vom Erdgeschoss in den Keller flüchten nur weil hier oben gerade einige japanische Zeros aus dem Film "Pearl Harbour" durchs Bild flogen.


----------



## Declaime (3. April 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Mich stört beim CEMPE besonders das Übersprechen wenn die Mute-Taste gedrückt ist. Das nachfolgende brummen des Subwoofers stört sehr, wenn jemand anders fernsehen möchte. Man kann doch wohl verlangen, dass ein System komplett leise ist, wenn man die Mute-Taste drückt oder?

Das ist für mich ein großer Kritikpunkt, denn ich höre sehr oft musik nur über Kopfhörern.
Außerdem sieht, meiner Meinung nach, das neue Teufel System um Längen besser aus als das CEMPE. Die Bassbox ist dazu noch kleiner, also Platzsparender, und sieht schick aus. Dass es keine Fernbedienung hat und man die einzelnen Boxen nicht unabhängig voneinander ansprechen kann, stört mich nicht. Ich kann damit ehrlich gesagt nicht so wirklich etwas anfangen.

Ihr habt schon recht, dass ich das Concept E 100/200 auch nicht komplett ausnutzen kann, jedoch sprechen die oben von mir genannten Punkte für sie. Mir geht es jetzt nur noch um das Klangbild der neuen Systeme. Können die mithalten mit dem CEMPE oder sind sie, mal vom Subwoofer abgesehen, schlechter?

MfG


----------



## »EraZeR« (4. April 2009)

Ich finde es sogar von Vorteil, dass die neuen Anlagen keine Fernbedienung haben. Sie sind ja als PC Systeme gedacht und da man direkt vor dem PC sitzt benötigt man auch keine Fernbedienung. Man hat ja das Controllpanel (das merkt sich auch die Einstellungen). Damit wirste bestimmt nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Witcher (4. April 2009)

> Man hat ja das Controllpanel (das merkt sich auch die Einstellungen)


 "Merken" na ja wie man´s nimmt, wenn ich nen Drehregler auf ein position drehe ist das für mich kein merken.


----------



## »EraZeR« (4. April 2009)

Mag sein, aber du hast so wenigstens die Einstellungen auch nach einem Neustart noch. Ich finde die Fernbedienung halt für ein PC System überflüssig und solch ein Controllpanel auf dem Tisch besser.

Grüße


----------



## Witcher (4. April 2009)

ich hab auch ein CEMPE und einstellungen nehm ich nur über die Soundkarte vor, so hab ich auch keine Probleme das es sich jedesmal beim Ausschalten die Einstellungen nicht merkt. Und eigentlich hat der CEMPE auch ein schalter für Standby da gehen die einstellungen ja auch nicht verloren.


----------



## Declaime (4. April 2009)

@Nimbel, du hast ja das C200. Dieses hat, wie ich erst jetzt bemerkt habe, andere Sateliten Boxen als das E100/E200, aber die gleichen wie beim E300/E400.

Da es mir auch preislich nicht ausgeht ein teueres System zu nehmen, als das E200 würde ich gerne wissen, ob die Satelitenboxen schlechter sind, als die des CEMPE.

Wohlmöglich kannst du es mir nicht beantworten, aber vl. jemand anders hier im Forum? 

@ Witcher: Der Standby Modus hilft mirnicht viel, wenn ich jedes mal aufstehen darf wenn ich über Kopghörern zB. Musik höre. Habe auch gerade gelesen, dass die neuen System um eine ganz schöne Menge weniger Strom fressen als das CEMPE, was vl. auch noch in Betracht gezogen werden könnte.


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. April 2009)

Die Boxen sind auf alle Fälle genauso gut wie die des CEMPE. Der Klang ist genau so klar und sie sind deutlich leichter.


----------



## Witcher (5. April 2009)

Die sind leichter ? Nimmt teufel für die neuen PC systeme schon die neuen magneten die wesentlich leichter sind?


----------



## Declaime (5. April 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Die Boxen sind auf alle Fälle genauso gut wie die des CEMPE. Der Klang ist genau so klar und sie sind deutlich leichter.




ja die des C200 sind die gleichen wie bei den E300/400 Modellen, aber die E100/200 haben ja andere.


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. April 2009)

Witcher schrieb:


> Die sind leichter ? Nimmt teufel für die neuen PC systeme schon die neuen magneten die wesentlich leichter sind?



Kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich arbeite ja nicht bei Teufel. Aber sie sind definitv leichter als die des CEMPE. Die fand ich schon ziemlich schwer, vorallem der Center (Ich habe hier noch einen)


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. April 2009)

Nochmal: Bleib beim CEMPE, neue Wundertechnik hin oder her. Zudem ist es von Nachteil, wenn die neuen Dinger leichter sind, denn Standfestigkeit sowie Pegelfestigkeit leiden darunter. Zudem besitzen die E200-Sateliten nicht ma dedizierte Hochton-Treiber.


----------



## Declaime (5. April 2009)

das gibt mir allerdings zu denken....

ich werde morgen mit einem teufel mitarbeiter telefonieren und ihn dazu mal ausquetschen. versuche die 8 wochen testhören noch ein wenig länger rauszuzögern, damit ich es vl. mit dem concept e 200 gleichzeitig hören kann.

hoffe es klappt 

vielen dank für eure kommentare. wenn ihr noch bemerkungen für oder gegen einen umtausch habt, immer her damit. das thema sollte auch andere infomieren die mit dem selben gedanken spielen


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. April 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Nochmal: Bleib beim CEMPE, neue Wundertechnik hin oder her. Zudem ist es von Nachteil, wenn die neuen Dinger leichter sind, denn Standfestigkeit sowie Pegelfestigkeit leiden darunter. Zudem besitzen die E200-Sateliten nicht ma dedizierte Hochton-Treiber.



Dedizierte Hochtöner? Was ist das denn. Also einen Hochtöner haben sie eingebaut.


----------



## Monocus (6. April 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Dedizierte Hochtöner? Was ist das denn. Also einen Hochtöner haben sie eingebaut.


Nein, sie haben keinen Hochtöner eingebaut.
Die Satelliten der zwei kleinsten Systeme sind Breitbänder,
d.h. alle Frequenzen werden von einer Membran wiedergegeben.
Das CEM sowie das E300 + E400 hingegen besitzen einen Tief/-Mitteltöner und einen dedizierten Hochtöner, der wirklich nur hohe Frequenzen wiedergibt 
(_ein „dediziertes“ Gerät ist speziell dazu ausgelegt, eine einzige, spezielle Aufgabe zu erfüllen_).


----------



## Declaime (6. April 2009)

Monocus schrieb:


> Nein, sie haben keinen Hochtöner eingebaut.
> Die Satelliten der zwei kleinsten Systeme sind Breitbänder,
> d.h. alle Frequenzen werden von einer Membran wiedergegeben.
> Das CEM sowie das E300 + E400 hingegen besitzen einen Tief/-Mitteltöner und einen dedizierten Hochtöner, der wirklich nur hohe Frequenzen wiedergibt
> (_ein „dediziertes“ Gerät ist speziell dazu ausgelegt, eine einzige, spezielle Aufgabe zu erfüllen_).



oje, wenn dann also gleich das E300/400


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. April 2009)

Nimbel sollte sich mal etwas mehr mit dem Thema Sound befasssen... Naje, wie dem auch sei: bleib beim Cempe, die neue Technik gleicht das Cempe durch Volumen und Treiber dicke wieder aus.


----------



## Declaime (7. April 2009)

ich glaube du hast recht.
die mehrkosten die mir dadurch entstehen würden wären das das ganze nicht wert.
269€ für ein vergleichbares system wären mir zu viel.
danke für eure hilfe


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. April 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Nimbel sollte sich mal etwas mehr mit dem Thema Sound befasssen... Naje, wie dem auch sei: bleib beim Cempe, die neue Technik gleicht das Cempe durch Volumen und Treiber dicke wieder aus.



Welche Treiber denn. Das CEMPE benutzt doch keine Treiber.


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. April 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Welche Treiber denn. Das CEMPE benutzt doch keine Treiber.


  Himmel noch mal...  Treiber sind Membranen! sprich die dinger, die hin und herschwingen um Klang zu erzeugen!


----------



## Witcher (8. April 2009)

Das weis nun mal nicht jeder könnten ja auch eier sein die da einen Ton erzeugen


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. April 2009)

Witcher schrieb:


> Das weis nun mal nicht jeder könnten ja auch eier sein die da einen Ton erzeugen


  Klar, durch das Schwingen der Kalkschale entsteht ein hochfrequenter schall, der dann runtertransformiert wird xD


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. April 2009)

Ich dachte du meintest einen Software Treiber


----------



## Kain_LaVey (10. April 2009)

Also ich hatte das CE M PE und habe jetzt ein CE 400 und bin froh drüber. Aber auf ein CE 200 umzusteigen von einem CE M PE halte ich für weniger sinnvoll ... da ist der Leistungs-/Quallitätszuwachs einfach zu gering (fals überhaupt). Bei einem CE 300 oder CE 400 siehts schon wieder anders aus!


----------



## ThoXeN (6. Dezember 2009)

moin leute
ein kumpel hat das CEMPE und ich war fasziniert davon. ich wollte es mir auch bestellen leider ist es seit gestern "ausverkauft". also habe ich zum e200 gegriffen. (gestern bestellt)
wie ich hier lese meint ihr alle das das e200 "schlechter" ist als das CEMPE
warum sollte das e200 schlechter sein wenn es 20 € mehr kostet? 
(nur wegem neuen desing und weniger standby verbrauch)

ich hoff das es mindestens genauso gut ist wie das magnum pe


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Dezember 2009)

es ist vor allem schlechter, weil das E200 nur Breitbänder als Satelitten hat, also ohne extra Hochtöner, wodurch ein wenig die Hochtonauflösung leiden dürfte. Wenn du das Geld über hast solltest du lieber zum E300 greifen, das hat einen merklich besseren Klang.


----------



## ThoXeN (6. Dezember 2009)

wer brauch schon hochtöne ^^ nein scherz...
ist halt ein weihnachtswunsch und schon bestellt ich werde sie anhören und wenn sie nicht gefallen habe ich ja 8 wochen zeit sie zurück zu schicken

oh manno


----------

